

Ask HN: Can karma inflated by the HN vote hack be reset? (Mine included) - thekevan

For the record, I think I was at about 561 before I tested it. (Maybe 541, am not sure.)
======
jgrahamc
What vote hack?

~~~
wglb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742742> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=3742902> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3743051>

Since fixed. (Considered Unsportsmanlike.)

Exploited CSRF with Direct Object Reference on article submissions.

